# Help with my Denon AVR-1709 please!



## Protoboy (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey all, I've been stumped with this issue I've been having with my receiver and I haven't found anything exploring the topic in the forums yet, so I'm making a new post, hopefully I can find a solution.

Ok, my receiver is a Denon AVR-1709, and my issue is with the HDMI and optical inputs. My model of receiver has 3 HDMI inputs but only 2 Optical inputs. Now this model of Denon is way obsolete by any standard, and it only has audio passthrough for HDMI, meaning I NEED to use the optical for 5.1. The issue is, I have three videogame systems I want 5.1 audio out of without having to go behind the system to switch it. Now, I have a Samsung HDTV with optical out, so technically I can run the signal out of the game system, into the receiver, out into the TV, then back into the receiver with optical. (Complicated, I know...) 

Now, my question is, can I program my Denon receiver to tie the three separate HDMI ports to just 1 optical input? I can just audio passthrough all the signals through the TV and back into the receiver using the optical out on the TV I believe. Currently it seems with the receiver that HDMI 2 is tied to Optical 1, HDMI 3 is tied to Optical 2, and HDMI 1 I'm not exactly sure what it's tied to, but it's not an optical.

TL;DR: Can I assign 1 optical input in the back of my Denon AVR-1709 to be the audio input for 3 separate HDMI video inputs?

Thanks for taking the time to read, I figured I'd seek out an expert opinion, I am not audiophile, so the manual seems all gibberish to me. Have a great day!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Protoboy said:


> HCan I assign 1 optical input in the back of my Denon AVR-1709 to be the audio input for 3 separate HDMI video inputs?


Hi and welcome to the HTS!

If I understand you correctly, no you cant assign one of the optical inputs to work with all three HDMI inputs. I am confused as to why you want to use optical as HDMI handles both audio and video. The optical audio out from your TV will only be DD 2.1 you wont get 5.1 from it as that is a restriction placed on all TVs.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

What equipment do you have?

Xbox
Ps3 (doubles as blu-ray)
Wii
Cable box?

If so the use optical for ps3, Xbox, and digital coax for cable/sat. Wii gets RCA


----------

